# Military Sales purchasers not eligible for PCD?



## chiplee (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm being told an email circulated that states PCD is no longer available to people who order through BMW Military Sales. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I'm a Marine, recently home from my last deployment and buying my first new car. I'd really like to make the most of the experience and enjoy this program. 

Hard to imagine BMW wants the publicity that could come from the attached car being at the center while denying the program to a career Marine.


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is what I know regarding the Military Sales customers: unfortunately BMWNA did remove the capability of having vehicles sold through that program shipped to the Performance Center for delivery. I***8217;m not sure what the whole reasoning was, but it was stopped, as best as I can recall, about 1 ½ years ago. 

You could call BMW Customer Relations and see if they could offer anything in replacement (1 Day Car Control School at the Performance Center, for example). It won***8217;t hurt to ask.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

chiplee said:


> I'm being told an email circulated that states PCD is no longer available to people who order through BMW Military Sales. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I'm a Marine, recently home from my last deployment and buying my first new car. I'd really like to make the most of the experience and enjoy this program.
> 
> Hard to imagine BMW wants the publicity that could come from the attached car being at the center while denying the program to a career Marine.


I think that BMWNA and the Military Sales Program are owned by different entities. I would guess that whatever agreement was in place for Performance Delivery before was canceled due to costs... as good things like this are always cancelled because of.


----------



## chiplee (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I suppose that might be what happened, but I really can't see how. The military sales price is essentially just invoice on the base vehicle and msrp on all options. It's not "that" much of a deal. In fact I imagine people do better at dealers quite regularly. Seems insane to invite this publicity.


----------

